# N13 Turbo



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's my Sunny with E15ET engine. Just to let you know.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Looks good ! I'd like to see more pictures of your car. I am assuming that the N13 there is along the lines of our B12 here in the states ? :cheers:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

It's similar to our B12's and KN13's but we never got the N13 of course. here's a nice pic of the car, pretty slick if you ask me, love the wheels.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

looks like a renault


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Hello Nismo_NOR! Nice to see that here are also other Scandinavians :thumbup: 
I'm from Finland and I also have N13 Sunny, but it's only a carb E16 (84hp). It's the Sedan-model (4-doors) and here's a picture of it: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v97/TeeKoo/sunnyN13sedan.jpg


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks guys.

It was the E16 engine I replaced.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Nismo_NOR said:


> It was the E16 engine I replaced.


By the way, I also have the E15ET engine  but that is not going to be fitted to Sunny, it's going to be fitted to my old Datsun Micra.

Your from Norway, can you speak swedish? (it's kind of similiar to your language) So, kan du prata svenska? Jag kan inte så bra, fast svenska är den andra officiell språk i Finland. Jag är dåligt på prata och skriva svenska men jag föstår den om jag leser. 

och din bil... :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

When are you going to put it in your Micra? This is the third forum I've seen you on, asking questions about the 'transplant'. 

Off topic: I can't speak swedish 100% but I can read and understand it.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Nismo_NOR said:


> When are you going to put it in your Micra? This is the third forum I've seen you on, asking questions about the 'transplant'.


I'm going to put it in as soon as I'm getting the engine running (it doesn't start  ) and maybe I'll have to wait over the winter because I don't have warm carage 

BTW, what other forums have you seen me?


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

The Carmaniacs and ZXOC forums.

My baby has got a new grille:









:loser:


----------



## Tero75 (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm from Finland too, and I've got a -84 Sunny with tuned up E16 (280 cam, exhaustsystem, 40mm Dellortos etc). I haven't tested the top speed, but with 3rd gear in runs 165km/h, and 1/4mile in 15,95.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought about tuning my E16 too, but... Got a turbo now. 

Did the E15ET engines come with lambda sensors in the US? My engine has got one and European, or Norwegian at least, engines didn't have that.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Nismo_NOR said:


> The Carmaniacs and ZXOC forums.


Oh yes, now I remember, the Carmaniacs is that swedish forum, but I don't remember that I was asking the engine transplant on ZXOC forums  

But when I read that forum I found an interesting post from you, where you said: "Some dude in Denmark put the E16S with a turbo in his K10 Micra"  Do you know this guy, or is there some way I could contact him?



Tero75 said:


> I'm from Finland too, and I've got a -84 Sunny with tuned up E16 (280 cam, exhaustsystem, 40mm Dellortos etc). I haven't tested the top speed, but with 3rd gear in runs 165km/h, and 1/4mile in 15,95.


Hello  Sounds like your car is one of the fastest N/A B11's in Finland! I haven't heard that anyone has tuned B11 as naturally aspireted but there are a couple of turboe'd. Usually E15ET transplants


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Tee Koo said:


> Oh yes, now I remember, the Carmaniacs is that swedish forum, but I don't remember that I was asking the engine transplant on ZXOC forums
> 
> But when I read that forum I found an interesting post from you, where you said: "Some dude in Denmark put the E16S with a turbo in his K10 Micra"  Do you know this guy, or is there some way I could contact him?


I don't know him. I read an article about it in a magazine. But, it shows it can be done. Go for it.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Nismo_NOR said:


> I don't know him. I read an article about it in a magazine. But, it shows it can be done. Go for it.


OK

I am trying to get the engine swap finished in a year. I know that it sounds like a very long time, but I'll explain: I'm still at school (2nd year at highschool) and I start my day at 7am when I ride nearly 10km/6miles to school by bicycle. My schoolday ends after 3pm and then I ride back home. I do my homework and eat something, then I take my accordion or bass and I go to orchestral practises or that sort of things - every day, every week. I play in several orchesters and study music (playing and theory). They usually end around 8 or 9pm and then I get back home. And then - if I still have some energy left - I go to carage doing the engine swap project. That's why it will take so long time  

When I started to plan the engine swap, it was in april this year, but first I decided to fix the rusts from the car's body. This is what it looked like when I started in april: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v97/TeeKoo/0003.jpg And in september - and after hundreds of hours of work it looked like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v97/TeeKoo/0012.jpg So that's the result that I got in 5 months and I think that if winter (and the coldness) wouldn't be coming, I would get the engine swapped in 2-3months, including all other things that I have to make. But if I just first could even get the engine running in the car where it is now


----------

